# escallonia



## jolynn (Jul 28, 2007)

hello all, has anyone a photo of the grimsby trawler escallonia, her no. was GY631, she was taken into service in ww1 and given the no. 43 and converted to a minesweeper. she served in the dardenalles. my grandfather was on her then. she was 285 tons and i believe went into service as a minesweeper in march 1915. she was built in 1911. any help greatly appriciated, regards, john


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

No photograph I am afraid, John, but this is her history profile from FMHT database.
ESCALLONIA (GY631) (1935-1937)
O.N. 132101. 285g 123n 132.0 x 22.5 x 11.7 feet
T.3-cyl by C. D. Holmes & Co Ltd, Hull

16.3.1911: Launched by Cook, Welton & Gemmell Ltd, Beverley (Yd.No.209) for North Eastern Steam Fishing Co Ltd, Grimsby as Escallonia. 16.5.1911: Registered at Grimsby (GY631). 5.1911: Completed. 3.1915: Requisitioned for war service and converted for minesweeping duties (Ad.No.43). 1919: Returned. 2.12.1919: Sold to Thomas W. Baskcomb, Grimsby. 22.10.1935: Fleet of Thomas W. Baskcomb sold to Fred Parkes. 12.1935: Transferred to Boston Deep Sea Fishing & Ice Co Ltd, Fleetwood (Basil A. Parkes, Cleveleys, manager). 1937: Sold to Thos. W. Ward Ltd, for demolition at Preston. 26.1.1938: Grimsby registry closed 'Broken Up'. 
Gil.


----------



## jolynn (Jul 28, 2007)

hello gil, thankyou for that detail, i wonder if there is any way the escallonia,s war service details can be obtained, well thanks again and if anyone can help with photo it will be much appriciated, regards, john


----------

